# Gypsy Vanner Video



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Thought i would share this amazing Gypsy Vanner Video ! 
LOL i love gypsy vanners. -drools- 
But I DO NOT OWN ANYTHING OF THIS VIDEO ETC.. you know the drill


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

WOW! I want one soooo bad!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Arent they just GORGEOUS ! 
They are like, my dream horse lol ! but they are so expensive


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

one day.... hahaha i love them so much! even just to ride one would be amazing!!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ I know exactly what you are talking about lol !


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

My husband wants one so bad! LOL he knows nothing about horses, and he says he likes their "hoof-warmers" ****


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^ ROFL, that made me laugh


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

hehe one day I will have one of those in my barn oh yes I will!!!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I'd love to get one of those, or a Friesian for my hubby someday; he's a big guy, so he needs a 'substantial horse'...Lol!


----------

